# Flip Flop stem on Roubaix...



## Roubaixjeff (Aug 13, 2004)

Is anyone using the stem in the more neutral or negative position? My bike came with the stem in the more up right position and I am wondering how different the ride would be if I flipped it.

Thanks in advance for any help.

Jeff


----------



## Chef Tony (Mar 2, 2004)

*I'm a flip-flopper*

I flipped mine over and liked the change- a slightly longer reach, more 'aero' lower position w/o messing with the seat height or setback, all the obvious stuff. 

Your mileage may vary....


----------



## propp2531 (Feb 19, 2004)

i use it in the negative position. The bike is upright enough already. Mine fits so perfect with the stem that way as well, i wouldnt dream of flipping it over.


----------



## ZG82 (Jun 14, 2004)

i rode my roubaix elite for about a month before i switched it more upright. the bike feels so much better to me. 
it's all pesonal preference.


----------

